# Found a couple of 820s got some questions.



## Tamper84 (Jan 31, 2013)

I found a couple of 820s for sale. Pretty cheap, but little tooling comes with them. But they are both turret lathes. If I do happen to get one, could I just take off the turret and put on a regular tail stock? Also, how hard is it to find a Logan tail stock?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, they are interchangeable.  They show up on ebay every now and then - I think there is one listed now.

Steve


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jan 31, 2013)

I am not familiar with this lathe, but the turret tailstock appears to be the real ticket.  What's the beef about them?  

Bill


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 31, 2013)

Who mentioned anything about a beef?  The OP just asked if he could swap a regular tail stock for a turret.  

The turret was typically found in production operations.  Home machinists generally prefer a standard tail stock.  No beef with either.

Steve


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jan 31, 2013)

Okay, so why do guys like to swap them out?  Just can't stand having something that is different and probably superior?

Bill


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 31, 2013)

Dude, calm down!  If you love turret tail stocks then God bless you.  Knock yourself out.  Why are you trying to start something?  This is the friendliest forum on the net.  Chill.


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm calm.  Honest.  Sorry if I came across otherwise.  I'm just curious why guys would be in a sweat to ditch a really cool attachment that adds capability to the machine without taking away anything.  I think they would be much handier than a QCTP.  Let's see, I'd have a center drill, center, countersink, drill chuck and a female Morse taper practically welded in place.   That would cover everything I use a tailstock for and I would never have to change anything.  That's if I had one, but I'm not even in the market.

I feel there has to be a reason for a person to shell out money to get rid of something with that much potential.  Maybe all that stuff gets in the way.

Bill


----------

